# Frame oder Applet oder Applet im Frame ?



## Kidao (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo!

Habe mir vorgenommen ein kleines Spiel in Java zu schreiben, was als ein selbständiges Programm fungieren muss und multiplayerfähig via LAN und vielleicht I-Net sein soll.

Nur habe ich eine ganz banale Frage und zwar habe ich in letzter Zeit so viele verschiedene Bücher zur Javaprogrammierung gelesen, dass ich ganz durcheinander bin :autsch: was die Sache mit Frames und Applets angeht. Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn man ein selbständiges Programm programmieren möchte, dann sollte man mit einem Frame arbeiten und wenn es wiederrum um die Grafik und Applikationen geht, dann ist die Rede von Applets, die ja nur in einem Browserfenster aufgerufen werden oder per Applet-Viewer. Wenn man im I-Net nach Spieleprogrammierung in Java sucht, dann geht es auch immer nur um Applets...

Wie funktioniert es denn wirklich? Kann ich mit Frames nicht das selbe machen wie mit Applets oder doch? Was ist die bessere Variante, denn ich habe gelesen, dass Applets nicht auf die Festplatte zugereifen und nichts per Netzwerk übertragen dürfen.
Oder muss ich einen Frame erstellen und dort einen Applet aufrufen?  :bahnhof: 

Danke für die Antworten!

MfG
Kidao


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Apr 2007)

Du kannst in einem Frame das gleiche machen, wie in einem Applet. Der Unterschied ist eben, dass ein Applet innerhalb eines Webbrowsers erscheint - und, wenn es nicht signiert ist, kaum Rechte hat. (Dateien schreiben, Netzwerk, Native Methoden etc.)


----------



## Kidao (25. Apr 2007)

Jetzt bin ich erleichtert, Danke! 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Code für ein Framegerüst schreiben?  
Vielleicht mit einem Kreis in der Mitte. 
Wenn man im Internet nach Beispielen sucht, dann sind die Beispiele meistens so überladen, dass man nicht weiß, was wohin gehört und wo zB die Eigenschaften vom Frame bestimmt werden und ab wo man anfangen kann zu zeichnen.
Und die eine Sache die ich noch nicht verstehe, sind die verschiedenen Layouts...also ich weiß schon, welche es gibt und welche Eigenschaften diese haben aber ich weiß jetzt z.B. nicht, ob das für mich wichtig sei, da ich ja den ganzen Frame zur Grafikausgabe brauche.

MfG
Kidao


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Apr 2007)

Lies am Besten mal ein richtiges Buch bzw. ebook, wo das alles ausführlich erklärt wird. Ich kann da nur das Javabuch und Java ist auch eine Insel empfehlen. (Beides sowohl ebooks als auch "richtige" Bücher)
Ansonsten schau mal hier.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Apr 2007)

Kidao hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Code für ein Framegerüst schreiben?


Fast ein Déjà vu: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=284945#284945


----------



## Kidao (25. Apr 2007)

Vielen, vielen Dank an alle! 

Zu "Java ist auch eine Insel": Das Buch ist zwar super gut und ich lese es auch schon, nur wird da zu wenig auf die Grafik angegangen.
Aber danke für die Links!

MfG
Kidao


----------

